# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Ferritin i (in)fertilnost

## spodoba

mnogi repromedicinari kažu da bi rezerve željeza kod onih koje rade na zatrudnjivanju trebale biti BAREM 40, još bolje 50µg/ml ili više, tj. da se vrijednosti ispod 40 dovode u vezu s nemogućnosti zatrudnjivanja te stoga mnogi preporučuju da se rezerve popune.

činjenica je da mnogi doktori ne dolaze uopće na ideju bi neka žena mogla imati nižu rezervu, pogotovo ako su eritrociti, hemoglobin, hematokrit i željezo  u redu. čak i kada se otkriju niže vrijednosti ferritina (dakle ispod 40), a pri tome su eritrociti i hemoglobin u redu, mnogi ne pridaju posebnu pažnju niskom feritinu.
simptomi prave anemije se nerijetko pojave tek kad se rezerve u potpunosti iscrpe, tj. kad kad padnu ispod 10. 
klasični simptomi su kronična iscrpljenost i umor, vrtoglavica, slabost, glavobolja, ispadanje kose, blijeda sluznica u ustima i zubnom mesu, naslage na jeziku, nokti s brazdama i njihova plavičasta boja, problemi sa štitnjačom..itd
postoje i vrste anemija genetskih uzroka, u tom slučaju postoji smetnja u resorpciji željeza..

za dijagnostiku bi uz krvnu sliku valjalo čekirati i TIBC, UIBC, feritin, zeljezo. nije loše ni čekirati B12.
kod niske razine feritina (dakle ispod deset), mnogi doktori naginju tome da daju pacijentu infuzije željeza jer se je uz oralno suplementiranje rezerve ne mogu popuniti tako brzo. 
da bi se popunile rezerve željeza je potrebno barem tri do šest mjeseci, ovisno o tome koliko je niska razina.

----------


## spodoba

moje iskustvo: nitko niije ni pomislio da bi imala nižu razinu željeza.. hemoglobin i eritrociti su super..itd.. a tko nije nekad umoran, promjene na noktima ima svaki drugi čovjek..haha
ja sam nedavno bila kod TCM medicinara (tradicionalna kineska medicina) i doc mi je rekao da imam manjak željeza i i manji volumen krvi. imala sam dva tjedna kasnije sistematski i tražila da mi napravi dijagnostiku za željezo..pa se i laboratorijski potvrdilo ono što je on dijagnosticirao.
moj ferritin je 24. dobila sam jednu infuziju željeza, ostalo ću suplementirati uz 100mg drugovrijednog željeza..pojačala sam unos crvenog mesa.
inače, pred kraj prve trudnoće mi je hemoglobin pao na 10 i nedugo zatim se porodila (u 34+3), dojila sam 19mj, pola godine nakon poroda ostala trudna. tako da pretpostavljam da se moje rezerve nikad nisu oporavile..  :Rolling Eyes: ..a nisam baš neki mesaroš..

----------


## Jurana

Kad smo MM i ja obavljali pretrage zbog spontanih pobačaja, medicinska genetičarka je također inzistirala na feritinu. Meni je ispao u redu. A ipak sam malo anemična.
Jednoj mojoj poznanici je sugerirala da pričeka s novim pokušajima dok feritin ne dosegne 50 (hemoglobin i željezo u redu).

----------


## silkica

Moj feritin je bio 12 prije zatrudnjivanja.Hemoglobin je bio na donjoj granici ili malo ispod.Eritrociti i ostalo u granicama normale.
U trudnoći mi je ks bila bolja nego ikad,sve je bilo super.Feritin mi nisu provjeravali jer je sve ostalo bilo odlično.
Zanimljivo mi je pročitati da se feritin dovodi u vezu s nezatrudnjivanjem,jer smo 3.5 godine pokušavali."Tek" je 4 aih bio pogodak.

----------


## Berlin

Ako mogu nekome pomoći: moj feritin je bio oko 10 i nakon otprilike tri mjeseca korištenja propolisa uduplao se. 
Moja doktorica je rekla da u slučajevima gdje je feritin nizak očito postoji nešto u organizmu što "crpi" te zalihe.

----------


## silkica

Berlin,kako si koristila propolis?

----------


## Berlin

Pila sam kapsule.
Ne znam da li je to od toga, ali činjenica je da se feritin uduplao a da ja nisam koristila nikakav drugi dodatak.

----------


## Mojca

Moj feritn je bio tek nešto sitno iznad donje granice, ne sjećam se točno, ali mogu pogledati ako koga zanima... 
Sideropenična anemija je moja dugogodišnja boljka, a postupak uspio iz prve. Ne kažem da feritin nema utjecaja na plodost, već da smanjene vrijednosti ne znače nužno i neuspijeh.

----------


## spodoba

> Moj feritn je bio tek nešto sitno iznad donje granice, ne sjećam se točno, ali mogu pogledati ako koga zanima... 
> Sideropenična anemija je moja dugogodišnja boljka, a postupak uspio iz prve. *Ne kažem da feritin nema utjecaja na plodost, već da smanjene vrijednosti ne znače nužno i neuspijeh.*


to je istina..kao što je istina da mnogi zapostave tu temu, amoze imati utjecaja na plodnost ili pak na odrzavanje ostvarene trudnoće.

čak i ako niske rezerve željeza nekima nisu prepreka za zatrudnjivanje, dobro je ući u trudnoću s dobrim rezervama koja nerijetko u toku trudnoće tako i tako padnu. pa nakon poroda dolazi dojenje zbog kojeg je željezo isto tako  bitno..itd.

----------


## Mojca

Definitivno treba voditi računa o željezu, odnosno njegovim zalihama, feritinu, mislili o trudnoći ili ne. 
Dodala bi samo da, ako se uzima željezo kao terapija, nije loše tu i tamo provjeriti i B12, jer ga željezo troši u resorpciji. Da se ne desi ko meni, željezo raste a B12 pada, pa sam završila na injekcijama B12.

----------


## Mali Mimi

A kako si znala da ti je nizak b12 jesi radila testove ili? Ja se sad spremam kod jedne nutricionistice na razna testiranja jer mi je imunitet koma

----------


## Anemona

Ja sam provjeravala hemoglobin, koji je ok, ali čim više čitam o feritinu, vidim da se svi simptomi poklapaju.
Malo se osjećam glupo "školovati" dr. i tražiti da sad vadim i feritin.
Jedino da zamolim endokrinologa na kontroli da mi i feritin provjere.

----------


## sweety

> Ja sam provjeravala hemoglobin, koji je ok, ali čim više čitam o feritinu, vidim da se svi simptomi poklapaju.
> Malo se osjećam glupo "školovati" dr. i tražiti da sad vadim i feritin.
> Jedino da zamolim endokrinologa na kontroli da mi i feritin provjere.


Ja imam visok hemoglobin uz nešto niži ferritin.

----------


## Mojca

> A kako si znala da ti je nizak b12 jesi radila testove ili? Ja se sad spremam kod jedne nutricionistice na razna testiranja jer mi je imunitet koma


Labaratorijska pretraga, vadila sam krv. Ja uvijek kontroliram KKS, željezo (sa UIBC, TIBC), feritin, B12 i folnu. Tako me savjetovao moj hematog. 
Kakva testiranja kod nutricionistice? Ono s mjerenjem otpora na akupunkturnim točkama?

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma ne iz krvi nisam još bila ovo mi je prvi put da idem

----------


## Mojca

To je sigurno bolja metoda. Što će sve gledati? Imaš neki link? 
I mene zanima, jer moj imunitet je prije trudnoće bio koma, sad sam ok. Kuc-kuc da ne ureknem.  :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

> Ja imam visok hemoglobin uz nešto niži ferritin.


ma ja sanjam da dosegnem za dva mjeseca tvoju vrijednost  :Razz:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> To je sigurno bolja metoda. Što će sve gledati? Imaš neki link? 
> I mene zanima, jer moj imunitet je prije trudnoće bio koma, sad sam ok. Kuc-kuc da ne ureknem.


Nemam nikakav link, dobila sam podatke od poznanice koja je bila tamo a na internetu sam našla samo podatke od firme, ali znat ću ti reć kad obavim, inače sjedište je u Rijeci

----------


## linalena

feritin 67 (30-200) mikrogr/L 
Fe 12 (8-30) mikromol/L
UIBC 56(26-59) -II-
TIBC 68 (49-75)-II-

to je uredu, ajd jedna briga manje

----------


## Kyra Ars

Dugo već nitko nije pisao na ovoj temi pa da je malo aktiviram. Moj feritin je 8, vadila sam ga na preporuku medicinske sestre kod socijalnog ginekologa i s tim nalazom otišla kod genetičarke. Ona kaže da nema smisla ulaziti u nove postupke dok ga ne dovedem do 40. Dovodi u usku vezu zalihe željeza i (ne)plodnost, baš kao što *spodoba* kaže u prvom postu. Nevjerojatno da nakon tri neuspješna IVF-a, mom MPO liječniku ova pretraga nije pala na pamet.

----------


## mostarka86

tek sada sam vidjela ovu temu..i ja sam neki dan vadila kopmpletnu kks, i feritin, koji je također, kao kod tebe 8. nisam obratila pažnju na to, dok nisam pročitala postove na ovoj temi...imam iza sebe 2 neuspjela postupka. ne kažem da je zbog toga, ali vrlo moguće da je jedan od faktora neuspjeha, upravo i ovaj podatak..
cure koje su ovo prošle, možete li nam preporučiti nešto za popravljanje feritina?

----------


## Mojca

Kyra, pratim feritin godinama, zbog anemije, nikad mi nije bio viši od 18. 
MPO-ovc nije bio zadovoljan nalazom, svejedno smo probali i prvi postupak mi je uspio. Uzmi neko kvalitetno željezo da ga digne, to je svakako dobro, ali se nemoj fiksirati na tu brojku 40. 

Mostarka, uzmi tot'hema, francuski preparat, ima ga u BiH, u Hr nema. Meni ga je preporučila frendica magistra, odobrio hematolog koji me godinama prati. Osim željeza sadrži i bakar i mangan "u jako lijepom omjeru" kako kaže moj hematolog. 
Ne znam da li ide na recept, ali nije skup, oko 40 kuna 1 paketić za mjesec dana. 

I još... puno puta sam već pisala o tome, željezo se, to svi znamo, bolje apsorbira uz vitamin C, ali za apsorpciju troši i B12 iz organizma, pa je uputno zajedno sa željezom uzeti i B12.

----------


## mostarka86

idem odmah sutra u apoteku...hvala na odgovoru  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Sitnica.  :Smile:  
Nemoj se prestrašiti oooogromnih ampula.  :Smile:  I pomiješaj s malo soka, ja sam s Cedevitom, pa polako, gutljaj po gutljaj "cuclaj" na slamku, da ti ne dođe u dodir sa zubima. I, ako možeš 20 min prije doručka. 
Nisam liječnik, ali vjerujem da s tako niskim feritinom možeš i dvije na dan. Mislim da u uputama piše da se mogu i po dvije, provjeri, konzultiraj se s magistrom ili dr.o.p.

Moja frendica je imala feritin 2, htjeli su ju zadržati u bolnici, ali ih je nekako odgovorila, samohrana je majka pa su popustili. Nakon 3 mjeseca po 2 ampule, popeo se na 20, doktorica je na kontroli izrazila sumnju u vjerodostojnost uzorka krvi, pitala ju je dva put: jeste sigurno vi dali krv?

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala ti Mojca. Liječnica mi je rekla da pijem Heferol ili Ferosanol kapi uz vitamin C i Folacin (koji već pijem). Vidjet ćemo kako će se stanje popravljati...

----------


## Rominka

Iza nas je neuspjesni postupak... A iza mene godine i godine, i godine borbe sa mikrocitnom anemijom. Mislim da u zadnjih 10 godina nisam uspjela sastaviti 6 mjeseci da ne uzimam neki nadomjestak zeljeza, a rezultati su stalno isti. Zeljezo je max 8 dok je feritin max 10. Stalno sam umorna, stalno mogu "ubit" oko i ne mogu bez toga. Naime, rekli su mi da tu nema pomaka, da je vjerojatno negdje na crijevima neko mikro krvarenje koje cini svoje. Uz to je manji volume krvi, i keritrociti su uduplo manji nego bi trebali biti. Mozda bih trebala inzistirati na idlasku hematologu!? Mogu li i kod kod koga?

----------


## Mojca

Rominka, svakako odi hematologu. Provjeri B12, ja sam tako bila, spavala bi non stop, nisam mogla na drugi kat se popeti... dok nisam izvadila B12 i nakon katastrofalnog rezultata završila na injekcijama B12 koje su me prepoprodile. Živi doping, koja lakoća nakon njih, sve sam mogla.  :Smile:  

Kyra, Heferol je usto super, njega sam koristila prije nego sam otkrila tot'hemu. Ako možeš provjeri i B12, kad kreneš s terapijom željeza, mogao bi ti B12 pasti, pa bi ja provjerila zalihe, prije nego ga željezo počne ubrzano trošiti.

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hoću, sutra idem kod svoje liječnice opće prakse pa ću s njom malo o tome porazgovarati. Hvala ti, Mojca... :Smile:

----------


## *mare*

Mojca i Mostarka, dajte pls informaciju; tot'hema (ako sam dobro napisala) u kojem je obliku? i jel se može uzeti bez recepta?
moj feritin je koma, a za vikend sam u Bosni pa si sve mislim da bih je mogla i uzeti..

----------


## Mojca

*mare*, tot'hema je u obliku ampula koje sadrže tekućinu, odlomiš s jedne strane, postaviš nad čašu sa sokom, odlomiš s druge strane, tekućina iscuri i popiješ. Može bez recepta, bar mojim vezama nitko nije tražio recept.
Pogledaj u klub 39+, tamo ima još jedna preporuka za željezo.

----------


## mostarka86

meni je dr.imunolog dala recept za njih, ali mislim da može i bez. 
dr.kaže da su najbolje za željezo i feritin...
meni je dala da pijem po 3 ampule dnevno, 14 dana.

----------


## elen

Evo još jedne bljedunjave...već duži niz godina muku mučim sa sniženim vrijednostima željeza, hemoglobina i feritina. Čak sam u dva navrata završila u bolnici  na transfuziji i venoznom punjenju (fe-1, hgb-60, feritin 2,8). Iako sam prošla sve postojeće pretrage uzrok takvim padovima nisu našli. Zadnjih godinu dana pijem  ferrum lek i  uspjela sam  dići željezo na 26, hgb na 130 a feritin čak na 32,8  :Smile: .
2011. godine smo bili u  icsi postupku...no nažalost neuspješno (tad sam imala sve vrijednosti u granicama normale osin feritina koji je bio 10). Pitala sam i hematologe i gastroenterologe i ginekologe dali sniženo željezo i feritin mogu biti razlog neuspjeha ali nitko mi nije znao točno i jednoznačno odgovoriti...ugl. svi odgovori su bili u smislu da su normalne razine željeza i feritina važne za održavanje trudnoće ali nitko nije povezao snižene vrijednosti feritina sa neuspjehom postupka. 
Ukratko, to je moje iskustvo...očito mi ne preostaje ništa drugo nego umjetno puniti zalihe i nadati se najboljemu...
Zna možda netko, može se Tot-hem kupiti u  Mađarskoj ili Sloveniji?

----------


## Mojca

Elen, nema ti pravila. Moj feritin je bio malo iznad donje granice kad sam krenula u postupak i sve je bilo ok. U trudnoći, a i sad dok dojim mi je željezo odlično. Osobno, mislim da je ga je meni stres na poslu pojeo, otkad ne radim, željezo mi odlično, a iza mene trudnoća i 11 mjeseci dojenja... različiti su uzroci pada željeza, a i brzine ponovnog dizanja. 

Tot-hema koliko znam nije u ponudi u Sloveniji, bar nije bio kad sam ga tražila pred 3 godine. Ako se nešto promijenilo, ne znam.

----------


## Kyra Ars

> meni je dala da pijem po 3 ampule dnevno, 14 dana.


Mostarka86, samo 14 dana? Meni je doktorica rekla da pijem Heferol tri mjeseca...
Koliko jedna ampula ima mg željeza? Čisto da usporedim... nekako se bojim kako će se moje zalihe puniti.

----------


## elen

Mojca, puno ti fala  na odgovoru i drago mi je što su ti  nalazi kroz trudnoću i nakon poroda u poboljšanju  :Smile:  
Ja imam pozitivni nalaz hemoculta pa doktori pretpostavljaju da su (isto kao kod Rominke) uzrok anemije mikrocitna krvarenja u bespućima probavnog sustava. Zbog svega skupa stres i kod mene igra veliku negativnu ulogu (gastritis), al nažalost ne mogu živjeti pod staklenim zvonom i jesti ciklu nego se truditi, misliti pozitivno i nadati dobrim nalazima. I pozitivnoj beti  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Da, to je najčešća pretpostavka, kad ne znaju što je. 
Pusti ciklu, drmni po nečem konkretnijem. Cikla, da bi željezo bilo iskoristivo treba biti kontroliranog porijekla, iscijeđena u sok, po mogućnosti u sokovniku s niskim brojem okretaja, pa joj treba poboljšati okus mrkvom, jabukom, limunom... pa taj sok treba cuclati odmah i  polako, polako, probava počinje u ustima, svaki gutljaj dobro natopiti pljuvačkom... (a istovremeno treba i sokovnik čistiti da se boja ne primi  :lool: ) sve je to divno, ako imaš puno vremena. 
Jednostavnije je i brže uzeti tabletu ili ampulu. 

Ako možeš, konjsko meso je odličan izvor željeza... 

U Sloveniji se prodaju jako dobri sokovi u ljekarni. Pokušati ću se sjetiti kako se zovu i postati link.

----------


## Mojca

Ih što volim google.  :Smile:  Odmah je znao na što mislim! 

http://www.moja-lekarna.com/p-355-dr...z-zelezom.aspx

----------


## Kyra Ars

Draga Mojca, baš si me nasmijala  :Laughing:

----------


## elen

puno fala na linku i korisnim savjetima  :Smile: ) 
ja žvačem ferrum lek+c vitamn, a u prehrani dominira razno meso, povrće i žitarice (proso, amaranth),..+ kupinovo vino  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Kyra, a što ćeš se tek nasmijati kad saznaš da savjet za konjsko meso daje dugogodišnji vegetarijanac.  :Smile:  

elen, dodaj popisu i leću i zeleno lisnato povrće.  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

> Mostarka86, samo 14 dana? Meni je doktorica rekla da pijem Heferol tri mjeseca...
> Koliko jedna ampula ima mg željeza? Čisto da usporedim... nekako se bojim kako će se moje zalihe puniti.


da, tako mi je rekla, i da onda iskontrolišem krv. 
u tothemi je 50 mg željeza. a što se tiče straha od popunjavanja zaliha, ista sam ti, mislim da me neće ništa napuniti  :Laughing: 
a što se tiče prehrane, kaže meni dr. možeš jesti spanaka koliko hoćeš, ali bez dobra komada crvenog mesa, nema ti pomoći  :Razz:

----------


## Mojca

Mostarka, pliz napravi pauzu između kontrolnog vađenja krvi i zadnje ampule tot'heme. Bar 10 dana. 
Ako ti dr. o.p. kaže da je 3 ili 5 dana dosta, vjeruj mi nije.  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

> Mostarka, pliz napravi pauzu između kontrolnog vađenja krvi i zadnje ampule tot'heme. Bar 10 dana. 
> Ako ti dr. o.p. kaže da je 3 ili 5 dana dosta, vjeruj mi nije.


hoću, hoću, uvijek tako i uradim, bilo koji kontrolni nalaz i  pregled da bude. 

pored tot'heme, pijem oligogal se (vitamini A,C,E i selen), te matičnu mliječ, i malo prirodno, cvekla, kupina, frape od banana, jaja, kakkaa...uglavnom, bombardujem anemiju maximalno, dobila je bitku, ali ne i rat, cccc  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Citajuci vas i ja sam pronjuskala svoje nalaze od lane i situacija nije bajna..

Zeljezo 11
Feritin 24
Hemoglobin 121..

E sad,postupak mi je u 10 mj.cim dode menga..
Sta mislite,dali da uzmem nesto na svoju ruku da poboljsam zeljezo.ili da rade ne?

----------


## Kyra Ars

Joj cure, ovaj forum je stvarno divota... Svaki odgovor stiže u trenutku, utješim se i nasmijem... Sve se čini lakšim... Hvala vam...

*Milasova8*, mislim da ti neki nadomjestak željeza ne može škoditi. Možda neke kapi iz biljne apoteke ili nešto slično (među zadnjim postovima na temi 39+ imaš neke prijedloge).

----------


## milasova8

Kyra Ars ,hvala na odgovoru..počet ću od sutra uzimati nešto od željeza pa sve dok ne dobim mengu to je nekih 15-ak dana..e sad hoće li mi za 15 dana se povisiti željezu u krvi,pitanje je..ali kao što si rekla,ne može škoditi pa budem probala..

----------


## milasova8

Evo upravo dobila od Bodege-Iron complex..šta mislite da li to mogu piti i za vrijeme postupka(dok se pikam)?

----------


## Mojca

A zašto ne?

----------


## milasova8

> A zašto ne?


ne znam,pitam samo..više ne znam šta smijem šta ne..pa reko idem provjeriti..prvi mi je postupak i pomislih bolje pitat nego zeznuti nešto..iako sam i pretpostavila da mi ne može škoditi..
hvala Mojca :Smile:

----------


## Kyra Ars

*Mostarka86*, jesi kontrolirala feritin? Ja se baš mislim kad bih napravila prvu kontrolu...

----------


## Mojca

Kyra draga, rano je. Polako...  :Smile:  
Moraš prvo napraviti pauzu od bar 10 dana (iako mnogi kažu da je tri dana dosta, moj hematolog tvrdi bar 10), pa onda kontrolu. Radije ti bustaj željezo još koji mjesec - dva pa onda na kontrolu. 
Naravno, ako ne možeš izdržat, odi izvadi...  :Smile:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Ma znam, Mojca, nestrpljiva sam... Postupke sam zbog feritina stavila na čekanje pa sam malo izgubljena... samo smišljam što bih... :Cekam:

----------


## Mojca

Znam draga.  :Love:  
Ali par tjedana je gotovo ništa. Bar dva mjeseca je potrebno za neki rezultat. Držim fige.  :Heart:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## Brunaa

čitajući vas i ja sam radila dodatne pretrage i uvjetno rečeno jedna briga manje (obzirom da su neke vrijednosti granične):

UIBC 28,1 µmol/L (25-54)
TIBC 49,9 µmol/L (49-75)
Fe 21,8 µmol/L (8-30)
Feritin 60,8 µg/L (22-112)

----------


## Mojca

TIBC ti je kapacitet vezivanja željeza. Rekla bi da dok god ti je feritin tako visok nemaš razloga za brigu.

----------


## Brunaa

Hvala Mojca!

----------


## mostarka86

Kyra, nisam još...pit ću još jedno mjesec dana preparate za željezo, pa ću onda na kontrolu. i slažem se sa postovima gore, jedno 10-tak dana ću napraviti pauzu, da mi ne bude lažno dobar nalaz..
uključila sam i Revitu fe, ne znam da li ima kod vas u rh, ali kažu da je odlična za željezo i imunitet uopće.
ako nekome trebalo, mogu ga poslati busom, ili tako nekako...jedno pakovanje traje oko mjesec dana, košta oko 20 km-80,00 kn. ukusno je pravo, razmuti se kao cedevita...

----------


## Brunaa

Cure naišla sam na jedan zanimljiv članak u kojem kaže da je unos željeza sam po sebi neiskoristiv ukoliko nema određenih vitamina i minerala za njegovu apsorpciju. To su folna kiselina, vitamin C i kalcij. A kako navode idealan omjer je sljedeća dnevna količina: 50 mg željeza ; 200 mcg folne kiseline ; 250 mg vitamina C.
http://www.nutricionizam.com/index.p...ncom&Itemid=36

----------


## milasova8

Ja koristim Iron complex..sadrži sve ovo što je Brunaa navela..ima 100 tableta, po 1 dnevno..

----------


## Kyra Ars

Evo, malo podižem temu. Vidjela sam da je Anaši nekidan pitala za feritin. Nadam se *Anaši* da si ovdje pronašla odgovore.

Moj je feritin prije tri mjeseca bio 8, pila sam Heferol (1tabletu)+ vitamin C. Novi nalaz od prije neki dan je 30, puno bolje, a li još ne onoliko koliko bi prema riječima moje genetičarke trebalo biti za trudnoću (50-70). Sad se mislim je li možda nedovoljan rast feritina razlog moje neuspješne trudnoće? Jesam li trebala pričekati s postupkom još koji mjesec? Zapravo su ovo više retorička pitanja... 
Ali evo više kao informacija, feritin je ipak popravljiv, i to u relativno kratkom razdoblju...
Pozdrav svima

----------


## frka

Kyra, nemoj razbijati glavu takvim stvarima - u preko 90% spontanih u 1. tromjesečju problem je u plodu - vrlo vjerovatno je u pitanju bila neka kromosomska greška... teško da je problem bio u feritinu - prije bi se zbog jako niskog feritina (kakav kod tebe niti nije) kasnije dogodile neke drugačije komplikacije... meni je feritin prije koju godinu bio čini mi se 13 (ili 10). pokušala sam kratko vrijeme piti željezo, ali bilo mi je grozno od njega i odustala sam. u postupak sam najvjerovatnije ušla sa sličnom razinom feritina, zatrudnila i rodila (bilo je komplikacija u trudnoći, ali nevezanih za to), a pojma nisam imala o feritinu optimalnom za trudnoću do nedavno... kod spontanih u tako ranom stupnju trudnoće gotovo je sigurno problem u plodu... drži se...

----------


## matahari

Draga, žao mi je zbog vaše situacije. I sama sam ju prošla i tražila odgovore i "krivca". Kako ti je frka rekla, najvjerojatnije se radilo o kromosomskim greškama.
Što se feritina tiče, svojevremeno sam ga istraživala i uvjerila samu sebe kako bi "on" mogao biti naš problem (sve drugo je bilo u redu). 
I onda sam ostala trudna s najnižim mogućim feritinom (9-10)... Neki dan sam vadila kks, TIBC, UIBC, feritin, Fe-sve je nisko do bola. 
Inače, nikad nisam bila anemična, Fe uvijek oko 20, a za feritin nisam ni znala da postoji.
Trudnoća, hB, lijepo napreduje. Pijem nadomjestak željeza, uz standardne vitamine i nadam se da će to biti dovoljno.
Meni se zalihe feritina nikad nisu "popunile", čak niti nakon višemjesečne terapije. Prekontrolirati ćemo stanje nakon poroda.




> Evo, malo podižem temu. Vidjela sam da je Anaši nekidan pitala za feritin. Nadam se *Anaši* da si ovdje pronašla odgovore.
> 
> Moj je feritin prije tri mjeseca bio 8, pila sam Heferol (1tabletu)+ vitamin C. Novi nalaz od prije neki dan je 30, puno bolje, a li još ne onoliko koliko bi prema riječima moje genetičarke trebalo biti za trudnoću (50-70). Sad se mislim je li možda nedovoljan rast feritina razlog moje neuspješne trudnoće? Jesam li trebala pričekati s postupkom još koji mjesec? Zapravo su ovo više retorička pitanja... 
> Ali evo više kao informacija, feritin je ipak popravljiv, i to u relativno kratkom razdoblju...
> Pozdrav svima

----------


## Inesz

Kyra,
cure su ti  napisale. 
Posve te razumijem da pokušavaš naći uzrok i pokušati sve da se ne ponovi. I dobro je da se kontolira krvna slika i pokušava poboljšati stanje.

Mnoge žene imaju nizak feritin i normalno ostaju trudne i iznesu trudnoću.
Moj feritin je znao biti  8 ili 9, nikad viši od 20. U trudnoći, u 8 tt, feritin mi je bio 19.

Mnoge žene pate od sideropenične anemije i imaju smanjene zalihe željeza, feritin od 50-70 nedostižna je brojka za veliku većinu žena.

----------


## Mojca

Kyra, potpis na Frku i Inesz. 
Ja ima sideropeničnu anemiju već godinama... najviši feritin ikad zabilježen je bio oko 20... a prvi ICSI uspješan, trudnoća bez problema, beba zdrava.. nema ti tu pravila... nastavi s terapijom i planiraj za dalje. 
Grlim i navijam za tebe za sljedeći postupak. Dobitni!  :Heart:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala vam curke moje drage!

----------


## DRAGIČKA

Pozdrav curke!
Evo ja kao svemirac upadam, ali lakše mi je kad podijelim iskustvo sa nekim tko ima istih ili sličnih problema...
Moje vrijednosti :Wink: 
Feritin 16, 
Željezo 3,4
Hemoglobin 99
Amh 0,20 (referentni interval 1-8)
Tri neuspjela ivf-a (od tog 2 biokemijske)
Anemična sam otkad znam za sebe, 2 puta primala željezo kroz venu. Od sad ću se voditi time da dok ne popravim feritin na 40-50, ne idem na sljedeći postupak. Pijem Heferol, a probat ću i tot hem. Je li neka zna gdje ga najbliže ima kupiti (možda Neum) s obzirom da sam iz Dubrovnika?
Hvala na iskustvima!

----------


## Inesz

Dragička, 
dobro došla na Forum.

Željezo je nisko zbilja, hemoglobin jako nizak  :Sad: 

Uzimaj željezo i sretno u novom postupku  :Smile: 

Javi nam se i na druge teme.

----------


## splicanka30

Evo dižem malo ovu temu...

zadnji put sam Fe i HB vadila u 05/2013. Bili su uredni.
Tada nisam bial vadila feritin.... 
Danas sam dobila nalaze feritina,ali nisam vadila Fe i Hb. Feritin mi je 7,a ref vrijednosti su 30-200...
Nikad mi feritin nije bio iznad 18,tj.otkad ga vadim... (2012.g)
Međutim sve ovo vadim i pijem na svoju ruku...
Dr me ne shvaćaju ozbiljno,jer su  mi kao Fe i Hb uredni...

Kome da odem? 

zatrudnit pokušavamo već preko 3 god. Imala jednu biokem prije malo više pod god dana...

----------


## Mojca

Pa jesi pokazala nalaze feritina Šparcu ili Poljaku?
Oni te ne doživljavaju ili netko drugi?

----------


## splicanka30

> Pa jesi pokazala nalaze feritina Šparcu ili Poljaku?
> Oni te ne doživljavaju ili netko drugi?


U vezi feritina me nitko ne doživljava...
Rekla i Poljaku i svojoj gin i dr.op p.
Jedino Šparcu nisam....

----------


## Mojca

Šparac je moj feritin bio uzeo ozbiljno. A bio je oko 14, mislim.

----------


## splicanka30

A sta ti je rekao?
Jel te poslao kome ili sl?

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam već bila na terapiji, samo je komenirao da je dobro da sam na terapiji. 
Odi nekom dobrom hematologu. Fe je stanje željeza u krvi, može oscilirati unutar dana, osim toga ako se ne analizira odmah ili ne skladišti dobro između uzimanja i analiziranja, često dođe do lažnih vrijednosti. Tako sam ja jednom imala Fe 24, vadila ponovno u drugom labu koji ima bolje protokole i bilo je očekivano niže. Feritin je pokazatelj zaliha željeza u depoima, što je jako važno u trudnoći. 
Nađi hematologa.

No... ne brini previše, nizak feritin ne mora nužno biti prepreka, moj nije bio bog zna koliko visok, nije bio preko 20... pa sam uredno zatrudnila i rodila.

----------


## sara10

Podižem temu.

Čitam malo na ovoj temi o feritinu i vidim da ima različitih iskustava, tj. cure koje su ostajale trudne i sa nižim vrijednostima feritina. 
Moj feritin je 20, a po medic. genetičarki bi trebao biti min 40. Sada ću uzimati nešto za željezo, folnu pijem, vitamin C, kalcij, a za konkretnu terapiju ću pričekati kontrolni pregled kod medic. genetičarke. Ali planiram slijedeći postupak u 11. mjes, pa se pitam da li vrijedi možda pričekati na postupak da povećam taj feritin i da mi dr. da konkretno nešto (teblete Heferol) ili ne?

----------


## Argente

Ja sam u dobitni postupak ušla s feritinom 8, dakle na tvom mjestu ne bih odgađala ali bih svakako odmah krenula s Heferolom...

----------


## sara10

Argente hvala, postupak neću odgađat, a Heferol se može samo na uputnicu od liječnika dobit, jel tako, a do toga ću svakako kupit Iron Complex koji sadrži željezo, vitamin C, B, folnu kiselinu i bakar. Čitala sam da su neke forumašice uzimajući ovo u roku od 2,5 mjeseca povećale feritin na prihvatljivi nivo. Drago mi je vidit da je tebi uspjelo sa feritininom 8.

----------


## Argente

Da, taj recept ti može dati i opća praksa.
Svaka čast Iron complexu no to je više kao nadopuna prehrani, a tebi treba terapija; u 1 kapsuli Iron Complexa imaš 29mg željeza, a u 1 kapsuli Heferola 350mg (meni je nakon poroda prepisana doza 2x1),  vidiš koja je to razlika...Kod mene se feritin nije pokazao presudnim ali bolje ti je što prije početi puniti zalihe, trebat će ti uostalom i u trudnoći.

----------


## sara10

Argente još jednom hvala na savjetu, tako ću i napravit što prije po uputnicu za tu terapiju, ako mi ne da moj ginek. (jer dr. opće prakse mi ne daje ništa vezano za ginekologiju), onda će mi dati medic. genetičarka. A do tada ću sa Iron complexom i vitaminima se šopati.

----------


## Mojca

Potpis na Argente.
Moj feritin je bio oko 15, nemoj čekati,  ali kreni s terapijom sto prije.

----------


## Marlen

Evo i mene na ovu temu. Krvna slika i željezo uvijek su mi tu negdje oko doje granice, ali ne ispod, i nikad do evo sad  :cupakosu:  nisam inzistirala na provjeri feritina. I tako eto dođe nalaz Feritin=9,9 ug/L (10,0-120,0)(mikrogram=ug, nemam taj znak). Molim vas savjetujte me  :Sad:   što da radim. Ako uspijem, s obzirom na štrajk, trebala bi u postupak idući tjedan na vv. Jel to strašno nisko i da odgodim postupak, ili?? Odmah sam naručila ferro sanol duodenal kapsule od 100mg koje mi stižu isto idući tjedan. Hoće li mi te kapsule biti dovoljno?

----------


## sara10

Marlen, bilo bi dobro da sa tim nalazom odeš svom ginek. ili mpo dr-u i da ti on da adekvatnu terapiju za povećanje feritina. Tako ću ja napraviti, ali ja ću nalaz odnijet medic. genetičarki koja mi je i dala da izvadim feritin. A do tada svakako je dobro da piješ nešto za željezo, ja sam baš jučer kupila Iron complex od Borgena, nema ga baš u ljekarnama, ja sam naručila u jednoj i došlo im odmah (govorim za ST). A evo bilo je primjera da su cure i sa niskim feritinom ostajale trudne, ali svakako to onda treba nadoknaditi u trudnoći tako da ja barem zbog niskog feritina (moj je 20 ng/mL) neću odgađat postupak u 11. mjes.

----------


## Argente

ja mislim da bi vam opća praksa morala dati recept, pa nisu zalihe željeza vezane samo uz ginekologiju, njegov nedostak djeluje na cjelokupni organizam
ako je ispod ref. vrijednosti sigurno, ali većina daje i ako je samo u 'donjem domu'

----------


## sara10

To kako koja, meni je moja rekla da sve što je vezano za ginekologiju ona ne daje već ginekolog, a kada sam svog ginekologa ovo ljeto sama tražila uputnicu za željezo i feritin, reka mi da ja to ne mogu na svoju ruku tražit i uputio me med. genetičarki, al drago mi je svakako da sam išla u med. genetičake (ja i mm zajedno) radi tih malo detaljnijih pretraga, neće škodit. Al to je moj slučaj, znam cure kome dr. opća prakse ili soc. ginekolog bez problema daju te uputnice, a onda valjda i terapiju.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja  sutra  vadim  feritin  i zeljezo  
i  bome ste  me isprepadale  sa  ovim , pa  svakom je  nizak  a  kao nije   dobro  .....
meni  zeljezo uvijek  na sredini  ali  zadnji put  u 8mj  je bio   nizak  pa  me  bas  zanima kakav  je sada

----------


## Jurana

Ako se dobro sjećam, ti ideš kod dr. Vide u Split na savjetovanje?
Pripremi se, ona svakom kaže da mora podignuti željezo. Meni je feritin bio 50, pa je vrtila glavom poluzadovoljno.
Njen cilj je da se digne na 70.

----------


## spodoba

> Evo i mene na ovu temu. Krvna slika i željezo uvijek su mi tu negdje oko doje granice, ali ne ispod, i nikad do evo sad  nisam inzistirala na provjeri feritina. I tako eto dođe nalaz Feritin=9,9 ug/L (10,0-120,0)(mikrogram=ug, nemam taj znak). Molim vas savjetujte me   što da radim. Ako uspijem, s obzirom na štrajk, trebala bi u postupak idući tjedan na vv. Jel to strašno nisko i da odgodim postupak, ili?? Odmah sam naručila ferro sanol duodenal kapsule od 100mg koje mi stižu isto idući tjedan. Hoće li mi te kapsule biti dovoljno?


kod takve vrijednosti mozes slobodno uzimati i dvije dnevno. tj. pocni s jednom da vidis kako podnosis zeljezo, pa onda uvedi jos jednu, dakle dva puta dnevno. mislim da tijelo odjednom moze resorbirati max 100mg, tako sam negdje citala.

----------


## crvenkapica77

da  Jurana  idem  krajem  mjeseca  ,  pa  kako ona misli da  feritin  bude  iznad  50  , kome je  tako  ?? 

ma  cim  dođe  nalaz   ako bude  nizak  uzet  cu nesto  za  piti  a  postupak  bome necu  odgađat  zbog  feritina  
a  ljuti me   da  u  ovih  4  godine   koje  sam  u  MPO  vodam  nitko nikad  nije  rekao  d a izvadim feritin  i  da  je  on  bitan   , eto  to me ljuti

----------


## sara10

Meni je dr. Vida rekla min 40 da mora biti. Crvenkapice nije ni meni rekao nitko ni dr. P., a niti B. u kbc, mislim da oni to ne smatraju da je to uzrok zašto ne dolazi do implantacije, odnosno zašto postupak ne uspijeva, dr. P. je rekao da je to sve "lov u mutnom". Crvenkapice, javi koliki ti je feritin kad ti stigne nalaz!

----------


## Frćka

Dr. opće mi dala uputnice za feritin, željezo, UIBC,TIBC. Feritin je 29 i šta sad? :cupakosu:  Dr. je vidio i ništa...

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* draga, ne moraš se sada brinuti zbog toga. Meni je jedino medic. genetičarka rekla da feritin mora biti min 40, a moj ginek (kod kojeg sam baš danas bila i vidio mi nalaz feritina i komentirali smo ga) i 2 mpo dr-a na to nisu obraćali pažnju, dakle oni ne smatraju da je to presudan čimbenik kod zatrudnjivanja. Al svakako ga je dobro povećati, kupiš nešto u ljekarni za željezo, neće ti škodit..al to nije razlog odgađanja postupka ili sl. Meni će med. genetičarka sigurno dati terapiju za to, a ja sam dotad kupila Iron complex i pijem to. A ti da odeš u svog ginek. i pokažeš mu nalaz i vidiš šta će ti on reći??

----------


## crvenkapica77

hocu,  vadila sam  privatno  pa  ocekujem  sutra  mail,  ma  sigurno ce  biti  ispod  40   
sara  i  dr.  nista  ne  vele  posebno  za  feritin  ?  ne treba  odgađat  ivf  ?

----------


## sara10

Pa evo ja sam nedavno bila na pregledu kod dr. B u kbc i dogovorili postupak u 11. mjes, a vidio je nalaz feritina, donijela sam mu ga zajedno sa svim dr. nalazima i nije ništa rekao da bi trebala odgodit ili da bi trebala povećat f, uopće bije ništa spominjao u vezi feritina, a dr. Poljak mi nikad to nije niti dao da vadim...Al dr. Vida bi sigurno inzistirala na tome da se ne ide u postupak dok ga ne dignem, al meni to nema smisla pogotovo što je u pitanju muški faktor neplodnosti, a budem li to čekala, proći će mjeseci, a vrijeme ide....

----------


## Frćka

Isto je i samnom, vadila sam ga na svoju ruku, dr. nije komentirao nista, nikakvo odgadjanje postupka niti kakve tablete kao nadomjestak! Drzim se ja savjeta s foruma, sama cu ga nadodat! :Smile:  Meni je i prolaktin bas visok, 738, pa i za to da nije bitno! Postupak mi se moze odgodit samo sto mozda ne bude ljekova!

----------


## Mojca

> Dr. opće mi dala uputnice za feritin, željezo, UIBC,TIBC. Feritin je 29 i šta sad? Dr. je vidio i ništa...


Pa nije to loš nalaz. 
Čemu drama?

----------


## Frćka

Pa kazu da nije dobro ispod 50?

----------


## Mojca

Ma pusti... ok, bustaj željezo, može pomoći, dobro je da feritin bude visok, ali nije to presudno. 
Ja sam imala ispod 20 kad sam zatrudnila... a imam dugogodišnji karton kod hematologa. Nekoliko puta sam bila na bolovanju zbog anemije, zano mi je biti i 6...  ali ga iznad 20 nisam digla. 

Tako da, je, lijepo je imati optimalnu brojku, ali nismo mi strojevi da funkcioniramo po dijagramima i tablicama. Različiti smo, različit nam je kapacitet pluća i mišićna masa, pa opet svi hodamo, jedni ovako, drugi onako...

----------


## Ginger

Mojca mudro zbori
Moj je na pocetku trudnoce bio 34 (prije postupka ga nisam vadila)
Ja sam na heferolu, al meni su i svi ostali pokazatelji niski
Nisam inace imala problema s anemijom, al eto, vec vise od 5 godina sam ili u postupcima, ili trudna, ili dojim (uglavnom ovo drugo dvoje)
Malo se organizam iscrpio valjda...

----------


## Marlen

Evo stigle su mi kapsule ferrosanol i od danas ih pijem pa budemo vidli. moja dr opce prakse nije nista komentirala niski feritin, valjda zato jer su svi drugi nalazi ok. Željezo mi je 9,2 pri donjoj granici ali u normalnim referentnim vrij.
Mislim da i nar ima željeza, a sad je sezona, pa ću zobati!
Željeza svima!!!!  :kuhar:  :Bye:

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo   moj  feritin  je   10   (15-160  )  da  placem   ???

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta  je najbolje  da  uzmem  za  zeljezo   ? 
  e  d a zeljezo mi je  odlicno   22  (  8-30)

----------


## Jurana

> evo   moj  feritin  je   10   (15-160  )  da  placem   ???


Nemoj, skuhaj juneću juhu (ako nisi vegetarijanka)

----------


## crvenkapica77

isla sam  u ljekarnu  kupit nesto   i nisam  nista   :Sad: ....one  jace  doze  idu  na  recept  a   30mg i ta sr...  ne znam  dal  da  kupujem  hocel pomoc,  ima neki sirup  oko  106kn   ,  sta  da  kupim  ?
dr.  mi dolazi u ponedjeljak  tek  ,  da  mi  propise  heferol  ?  
znate  sta  mi kazu u ljekarnoj  ,  da  ne valja  ako je zeljezo  visoko  :Shock:   pa  dobro  sta  onda   ?  kako  dici  feritin  a  da  zeljezo ne raste   ?  

jos  nesto  ,  jel od  jace  doze   zeljeza  dobijemo  zatvor  (  sjecam s e kad  sam  koristila  ferrum  bilo je  uzas   )   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mojca

crvenkapice, ako imaš koga da ide u BiH, nek ti donese francuski preparat Tot hema. Može se dobiti bez recepta, ima sjajan omjer željeza, mangana i bakra, ne pada teško na želudac, fino diže željezo. Meni preporučila frendica magistra iz Sarajeva, odobrio hematolog iz Zagreba.

----------


## crvenkapica77

mojca  moze   pliz  cijena   tog  proizvoda  ?   a  reci mi  sta  je  s  tim   da  zeljezo  ne smije biti  previsoko  ?

----------


## Mojca

Oko 40 kn je 20 ampula. 

Ne razumijem drugo pitanje...

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa  ako  budem  koristila  nesto  za  zeljezo onda  ce mi biti jos vece   mozda  iznad  granice   ,  sto opet  nije dobro  kaze  ljekarnik  
ni meni nije jasno  :::
inace  zeljezo mi je   ok  

jel  se  koristi jedna  ampula  dnevno   ?

----------


## Mojca

Aha, sad sam čitala sve postove unazad... oprosti.  :Smile:  

Željezo je, kako je meni moj hematolg rekao, jako labilno i vrlo su česti lažni nalazi, pa sam tako i ja jednom imala željezo oko 30, pa sam ponovno vadila krv i bilo je uobičajeno nisko. nađi lab gdje će ti analizirati željezo odmah po vađenju, u roku 10 min, kao želiš točan nalaz... moj hematolog nikad nije gledao željezo, već ostale pokazatelje, posebno UIBC i TIBC, hemoglobin.
Feritin je daleko važniji pokazatelj nego samo željezo. Ako je on nizak, samo ga bustaj. Uzimaj terapiju dva mjeseca, pa 10 dana pauze, pa kontrola i onda vidi rezultat.

----------


## Mojca

Ja bi na tvom mjestu dvije ampule dnevno.

----------


## crvenkapica77

a  zatvor   , bude li    od heferola  ? :Grin: 

jel  jaca  doza  heferol  ili  taj  francuz    :Grin:  Tot hem

----------


## Mojca

Ja od heferola nisam imala zatvor i lijepo mi je dignuo željezo jednom davno, ali sam ga, suprotno uputama u kutijici, a prema uputi od hematologa uzimala s mlijekom. Tako navodno ne pada teško. I nije. Samo se apsorpcija dešava na drugom mjestu u organizmu, ne pamtim detalje, ali objasnio mi je bio.  :Smile:  
Sad ga ne uzimam jer mora biti velika pauza (mislim dva sata) između uzimanja njega i Euthyroxa, što je meni neizvedivo. 

Ali, sve ti je to osobno... meni je Ferrum lek bio nepodnošljiv, a moja kolegica ga nije osjetila. Probaj.

----------


## Mojca

A doza... Heferol je 350 mg željezo II fumarata, a tot hema je 50 mg željezo glukonata. 
E sad, koja je razlika između fumarata i glukonata, ne znam. 

Mislim da je Heferol jači. Ali, samo mislim... ne tvrdim.  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ok  hvala  
samo mi reci  jer me zanima  , posto  cu i ja  uzimati  eutirox
zasto  nisi mogla   uzimati   oboje,  
al  se  uzima  heferol na  taste  ili

----------


## Mojca

Ztao je u uputama Heferola piše ovo: 

"Uzimanje drugih lijekova sa Heferolom 
Obavijestite svoga liječnika o lijekovima koje uzimate ili ste ih nedavno uzimali, uključujući i one koje nabavljate bez recepta. Osobito je važno da Vaš liječnik zna da uzimate slijedeće lijekove: 
....
tiroksin (hormon štitnjače), 
....
Ponekad je jednostavna prilagodba, poput odmaka između doza od 2 sata dovoljna za izbjegavanje problema ali uvijek provjerite sa svojim liječnikom."

Da, heferol ide na tašte. 
Evo, tu ti sve piše: http://www.almp.hr/upl/lijekovi/PIL/...-09-02-307.pdf

----------


## crvenkapica77

dobila  sam  ferrum lijek  da pijem   2x1  (  kazu  heferol im skup    :Rolling Eyes:   )
ali   trebam  sa  vitamin C  da  pijem  pa  sad  ne znam  jel  vitamin C  pijem isto  2x1   ?
  to  je  malo puno  vitamin  c   ili  ?  
zna  li tko   ?

kako ste  vi  pili  2x1

----------


## ljube

crvenkapice, možeš slobodno sa Ferrum Lekom popiti i vitamin C  2×1, možeš si nabaviti i tablete za žvakanje vitamina C pa oboje požvačeš, kako ti je zgodnije, nećeš se predozirati  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

C vit se ne akumulira u organizmu, ne možeš se predozirati.

----------


## Argente

...ali možeš dobit sraćku  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Istina, ali od malo većih doza. 
Dovoljno je popiti željezo s limunadom.

----------


## Ginger

> ...ali možeš dobit sraćku


Ja pijem 2x500 mg i nista
Morat cu povecati dozu  :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

dajte  mi recite,  odgodila sam  postupak  u 11mj zbog  niskog  feritina   10
sad  planiram  postupak u 12mj  ,  kakve  su  sanse  da  feritin  dignem   za  2mj   koristenja  ferruma  ili da  uzmem  heferol
jel moguce   to  ,  2mj  da  feritin   naraste  ?  
zar  da  sad  cekam  6mj  pa  ne mogu  toliko  :Undecided: 
sta  ako  sam  imala  spontani  zbog niskog  feritina  ?   
sto  ako mi se  opet  desi  

bas  ne znam  sta  da  radim   :Sad: 
geneticarka   ce  reci  da   ne idem  znam  to  ali   .....

----------


## Ginger

E, limunadu bih rado, al ne mogu naci normalan limun...i skup je ko suho zlato...
E, jel pije netko sirup? Ja sam na 2x15 ml heferola, a vrijednosti mi se i dalje srozavaju
Inace, ja trazila sirup, dr mi dala na izbor, jer su mi tbl zadnj put tesko padale na zeludac...
U 15 ml je 40mg zeljez i ovo sto ja pijem je kao maksimalna doza...

----------


## Ginger

crvenkapice, ja osobno ne bih odgadjala postupak zbog feritina
al to sam ja, ti sama moras odluciti za sebe
probaj ubaciti i sto vise hrane bogate zeljezom

----------


## crvenkapica77

da  ipak  uzmem  heferol   2x1  do  12mj  pa  sta  Bog  da  ??

----------


## Ginger

a ne znam draga, to mozes odluciti samo ti...

----------


## crvenkapica77

ne moze mi  skodit   jel tako  ?

----------


## Argente

Ne znam koliko se Ferrum Lek i Heferol mogu uspoređivati, jedan ima 100 a drugi 350 mg, ali prvi je željezov III-hidroksid a drugi je željezov II-fumarat pa u osnovi ne znam koliko koji ima Fe u sebi i kako se (gdje) koji apsorbira...prouči malo upute, možda je efekt vrlo sličan.

Možda taj niski feritin ne bi trebala uzimati kao apsolutnu vrijednost, vjerojatno postoji razlika ako su ti i željezo i feritin niski (kao većini nas) ili ako ti je željezo visoko a feritin nizak (kao tebi). Logično mi je da si ti u povoljnijoj poziciji.

I da, ja bih se na tvom mjestu svakako posavjetovala sa specijalistom prije nego kljuknem išta upravo zato jer su ti samo zalihe slabe, a Fe dobro (ostali pokazatelji? hemoglobin, UIBC, TIBC i te stvari?)

----------


## Argente

Može ti škodit, dobro ti je rekao apotekar, 2x1 350mg hefića je junačka doza a tebi je Fe već sad 22.

----------


## crvenkapica77

hemoglobin mi je   ok,  8mj  bio  139  (  119-157  )  ako je to onaj  iz  KS   :D  
tada  je  zeljezo  bilo  6  (  8-30)
sad  je  zeljezo  22  a  hemoglobin nisam  vadila   

a  dr.  opce  praxe  mi  veli ovako -  sav  visak  zeljeza  ide  u  pohranu  zaliha  , hm,  po njenom  visak  ne moze  biti   ( jeste  da  je   tek pocela  radit  , mlada  je  ali valjda  ima  nesto  pojma   )

----------


## Ginger

Pa cekaj, to ti nije dao dr?
Meni je dala moja ginicka, nisam na svoju ruku...

Argente, da, imas pravo, treba vidjeti sto je sto i kako se iskoristava u organizmu
Mislim da imam nekog stucnog za to, ak uspijem doci do nje, javim kaj je rekla i u cemu je razlika...

----------


## crvenkapica77

aj  ginger  vidi, 

 lijek mi je dala   dr. opce  praxe

----------


## Mojca

Mojoj kolegici je je feritin bio 1 (!) uzimala jeFerrum lek, ne znam za koliko točno, ali u roku par mjeseci ga je solidno podigla.

----------


## Mojca

Nazvala sam frendicu magistru, kaže da bi preporučila Heferol jer se bolje apsorbira i lakši je za probavu.

----------


## Mojca

Malo potaknuta umorom, malo ovim topicom, išla sam izvaditi feritin i B12
Feritin 15,19. Ref interval 13-150. 
B 12 206. Ref interval 145-637
Super.  :Sad:  

Krećem opet sa Heferolom i B12. Neću niti ići do hematologa... sve je isto kao i ranije...  
I ne da mi se opet svaki tjedan ići doktorici na injekcije B12... ima netko neke tablete B12 za preporučiti? Zadnje što sam uzimala bio je KAL-ov B12 sa folnom... ali folati su mi uvijek super, na gornjoj granici, pa ih ne bi bustala...

----------


## Mojca

Ups!

"Velike količine folne kiseline mogu ubrzati neuropsihijatrijske komplikacije kod osoba s nedostatkom B12.15 Budući da je unos folne kiseline kod vegetarijanaca prilično visok (iz zelenog povrća i proizvoda od žitarica koji su obogaćeni folnom kiselinom), oni koji se drže vegetarijanstva mogu imati povećan rizik od neuroloških i psiholoških problema."
http://istineilaziohrani.blogspot.co...-za-dobro.html

----------


## crvenkapica77

mozda  da  ako  fali  b12   ali   dosta  sam  citala   da  se  ne mozes  predozirat  folnom  jer  sav  visak  ode  sa  urinom  
e sad  ako  je  manjak  b  12   ne znam...

----------


## Mojca

Ne znam... ja ju imam uvijek blizu gornje granice... Istina, ja ponekad pojedem dvije glavice zelene salate na dan... 20 godina sam bila strogi vegetarijanac, zadnjih par godina jedem piletinu, puretinu... tu i tamo pršut... Pitam se da li je moja visoka razina folne rezultat nagomilavanja kroz godine ili prošlotjednog jelovnika?

----------


## Marlen

Mojca ja pijem onaj vulgaris B komplex od plive, nisam se stigla interesirati za neki drugi. Napravila sam glupost i popila ferro sanol sa C vitaminom na tašte i razboljela se od mučnine, bolova i povračanja. Par dana ću stati pa onda ponovno poćeti nakon jela. Za folnu mislim da se ne može predozirati, ona se ispiški van višak.

----------


## Konfuzija

> "Velike količine folne kiseline mogu ubrzati neuropsihijatrijske komplikacije kod osoba s nedostatkom B12.15 Budući da je unos folne kiseline kod vegetarijanaca prilično visok (iz zelenog povrća i proizvoda od žitarica koji su obogaćeni folnom kiselinom), oni koji se drže vegetarijanstva mogu imati povećan rizik od neuroloških i psiholoških problema."
> http://istineilaziohrani.blogspot.co...-za-dobro.html


Ovo izgleda kao nešto iz onih nadri-alternativnih emisija po lokalnim televizijicama. Paušalno i ničim potkrijepljeno.
Hranim se vegetarijanski (povremeno riba) već godinama. Feritin mi je 61, željezo uvijek iznad 20, B12 istina nisam vadila, ali bi krvna slika morala pokazati da nešto nije u redu.
Pola svijeta se hrani vegetarijanski, helou!

----------


## crvenkapica77

konfuzija   kako ti  samo  zavidim  na   tolikom  feritinu

----------


## martinaP

> E, limunadu bih rado, al ne mogu naci normalan limun...i skup je ko suho zlato...
> E, jel pije netko sirup? Ja sam na 2x15 ml heferola, a vrijednosti mi se i dalje srozavaju
> Inace, ja trazila sirup, dr mi dala na izbor, jer su mi tbl zadnj put tesko padale na zeludac...
> U 15 ml je 40mg zeljez i ovo sto ja pijem je kao maksimalna doza...


Pijes valjda Legofer. 2x15 ml je malo, to je najveca spomenuta doza jer je predvidjen za djecu. Ferrum lek sirup je 3x jaci od Legofera. Isto ide na recept, meni je jako dobar i ne stvara mi probavne tegobe. 10 ml je kao jedna Ferrum tableta.

----------


## Ginger

Martina, u pravu si....
Ma pobrkala sam jer mi je i mala pila sirup, mijenjala ga i vise ne znam tko tu koga  :Smile: 

Cekaj, hoces reci da mi je to premala doza? Koliko bi trebalo? Razmisljam prijeci na tablete...
Sutra sam na kontroli, imat cu i frisku kks, pa da ju mogu trazit nesto drugo ako se nije popravilo...
Ajde, to ti je fah  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

Ferrum Lek sirup, jednom ili dvaput dnevno 10 ml, ovisno o krvnoj slici.

----------


## Ginger

Thx, vidjet cu kakvi ce biti nalazi sutra i kaj ce mi reci

----------


## Argente

i moja probava pohvaljuje FL sirup!

----------


## Ginger

Evo, ja ostajem na istoj terapiji
Vrijednosti jesu snizene, al kao nista strasno
Al ono sto mi je glupo da mi nisu vadili i zeljezo u okviru kks, samo hemoglobin, hematokrit...

----------


## Mojca

Moj hematolog nikad ne traži željezo. Istina, zanima ga uibc i tibc koji se vade zajedno sa željezom, ali samo željezo kaže da nije baš tako dobar pokazatelj ako hemoglobin, hematokrit i naravno feritin.

----------


## dino84

Potaknuta vašom raspravom, išla sam i ja izvaditi krv. Nalaz je slijedeći:

željezo 19.0   (8 - 30)
UIBC   42.7    (26-59)
TIBC   61.7    (49-75)
feritin  28.8    ( 11.0 - 306,8)

Sve mi se čini ok, samo je feritin nizak. Što vi mislite?

----------


## Mojca

Ja bi rekla da je to odličan nalaz. 
Kako su hemoglobin i hematokrit?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja  bila juce kod  geneticarke  koja  me je i poslala  da  izvadim  feritin,  znaci  ferrum  lek  i dalje  2x1   je  ok,  ne  heferol,  zeljezo mi je  dobro  pa  nema  potrebe  za  jacom dozom,  za  20  dana  ponoviti  feritin  bez  prekidanja,  kad  se  prekine  uzimanje  zna  naglo  pasti  pa  nalaz bude  katastrofa, hm,  tako meni dr. veli
eto  ....

----------


## Mojca

A moj obavezno traži pauzu od bar tjedan dana.

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo  da  prijavim  da  sam  vadila  feritin  ponovo  i nakon  *samo*  8  dana  pijenja  ferrum lek  2x1  
   feritin  je  skocio sa  10  na  20     a  zeljezo ostalo isto  
nije isti  laborat.  ali   jesu  ref. vrijednosti  
bitno je  da  raste   :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Super crvenkapice, a reci mi jel taj ferrum lek ide na recept ili? I da li si radila pauzu nakon tog osmog dana pijenja i vađenja krvi i ako jesi koliku?

----------


## crvenkapica77

nisam  pravila  pauzu  jer  mi  dr.  Vida  rekla   bez  pauze,  kontroliram  opet  kad  bude  mjesec  dana  od  ferrum  lek 

ferrum lek  ide na  recept  ,  heferol mi ipak  ne treba  jer mi je zeljezo  ok  
uzimam  sa  vitamin c   i  nemam  nikakvih  problema  ,  ni  sa  zatvorom
ujutro  uzmem  1,5- 2h  prije  dorucka,  i  navecer   oko  2h  poslije  vecere

----------


## Mojca

> ,  heferol mi ipak  ne treba  jer mi je zeljezo  ok


Ne kužim ovu logiku...

----------


## Ginger

Ja isto ne kuzim
Meni u labu (privatnom, dakle, placala sam) nisu htjeli vaditi feritin, jer nisam imala dovoljnu pauzu
I svugdje su mi rekli da treba bar 3 mjeseca uzimanja dodatka kako bi se vidio neki rezultat
Al nisam bila kod hematologa, to su mi rekli dr.opce pr., ginicka i pedijatrica (malena mi je lagano anemicna) tako da ne znam...

----------


## spodoba

> nisam  pravila  pauzu  jer  mi  dr.  Vida  rekla   bez  pauze,  kontroliram  opet  kad  bude  mjesec  dana  od  ferrum  lek 
> 
> ferrum lek  ide na  recept  ,  *heferol mi ipak  ne treba  jer mi je zeljezo  ok * 
> uzimam  sa  vitamin c   i  nemam  nikakvih  problema  ,  ni  sa  zatvorom
> ujutro  uzmem  1,5- 2h  prije  dorucka,  i  navecer   oko  2h  poslije  vecere


to sto ti je zeljezo OK ne znaci da ti je rezerva dobra. 
pogledaj malo ovaj link
http://labtestsonline.org/understand...ritin/tab/test

moj Fe, Hb i eritrociti su bili ok, a ferritin 20. pa sam dobila cak jednu infuziju zeljeza.

----------


## crvenkapica77

sve  jasno  ali  tako  geneticarka  kaze,  
a  meni  ocito  feritin  raste  i sa  ferrum lek,  
sad  sta  bi bilo da  napravim pauzu   ,  vjerovatno bi  rezultat  bio  drugaciji  , ne znam....

mislila  je  valjda  da  mi  jaca  doza  ne treba   od  ferruma

----------


## crvenkapica77

> to sto ti je zeljezo OK ne znaci da ti je rezerva dobra. 
> pogledaj malo ovaj link
> http://labtestsonline.org/understand...ritin/tab/test
> 
> moj Fe, Hb i eritrociti su bili ok, a ferritin 20. pa sam dobila cak jednu infuziju zeljeza.


hm...meni je zeljezo ok,  hemoglobin ok,  feritin bio 10   pitala sam   dr.  opce  praxe  za  infuziju  ma  kakvi  to meni nije potrebno   ne,  zeljezo mi je ok  i  kakva  infuzija   bla bla....to samo  ako je  zeljezo jos nisko

----------


## sara10

Evo da javim ovdje da sam na feritin 20 dobila terapiju heferol 1x1, pa nakon 2 mjeseca kontrola. Dr-a rekla da fe mora biti 50 za postupak.

----------


## Ginger

Ja ipak presla na Heferol i moram priznati da mi super, nema problema sa probavom  :Smile: 

sara, moj feritin je bio 32 cini mi se, moram provjeriti
mpo-vac reko da je ok i eto sve 5
ja osobno ne bih odgadjala postupak zbog feritina 20....

----------


## splicanka30

Cure,jel mi može netko poslat broj od centralnog laba iz Splita? Nemam nalaz u sebe...

----------


## Mojca

sara, moj je bio ispod 20... sve je bilo ok. 
kakvo ti je željezo?

----------


## crvenkapica77

sara  neces  valjda   cekat da  dođe do  50  ?  
evo  moj slucaj  
feritin  10   , 2x1  ferum lek  za  10 dana  feritin  20   
, i dalje  ferum lek  2x1   i  2tj  poslije  feritin  17  , svasta  ......meni pada   ....
mozda  zato jer sam  promjenila  vitamin c  ,  prije koristila   bio-c  500  a  sad  neki  jeftini iz dm  , tko zna...pijem i dalje  ferum lek  i  idem u postupak  sa  tim  17  ....
meni  geneticarka nije dala  heferol  jer mi je zeljezo ok   ....
ako netko zna zasto  feritin  pada   ?

----------


## Mojca

Ma ne pada, to ti je bio lažan nalaz. 
Ne može on tako naglo niti rasti niti padati.

----------


## frka

crvenkapice, to je trenutno stanje. da svaki dan vadiš krv, vrijednosti bi se mijenjale. tvoj skok feritina u tako kratkom vremenu je bio poprilično nerealan i vjerovatno je negdje bila greška.

----------


## sara10

Mojca željezo mi je 19, to je dobro.
Crvenkapice, neću čekat do 50 naravno, al svakako u postupak idem tek iza N. god. jer oni na Firule ne rade od 23.12. pa do iza N. god, a meni bi punkcija/transfer taman padali oko Božića.

----------


## Ginger

crvenkapice, a zasto tako cesto vadis?
meni su rekli da treba vremena da se zalihe popune, mislim koja 3 mjeseca uzimanja dodataka...ne ide to tako brzo...
a i da treba bar 2 tjedna pauze od zadnjeg uzimanja zeljeza kako bi se dobila realna slika...

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja  sam u biti trebala  vadit  3tj  nakon pijenja  feruma  da  samo vidim jel se  penje ili ne  a  ja  vadila u mjesec  dana  2x   
 ...mislite da  je  onaj  od  20  bio lazan  nalaz  ?  
ajde  barem  znam  da  se  pomjerilo  sa  10  ,  pa  ne mogu oba  biti  lazna  zar ne,  
oba  su vađena  u istom lab.

----------


## martinaP

> crvenkapice, a zasto tako cesto vadis?
> meni su rekli da treba vremena da se zalihe popune, mislim koja 3 mjeseca uzimanja dodataka...ne ide to tako brzo...
> a i da treba bar 2 tjedna pauze od zadnjeg uzimanja zeljeza kako bi se dobila realna slika...


U labosu na Varteksu piše barem 8 dana bez terapije žejezom prije vađenja krvi za sve pretrage vezane uz Fe.

----------


## Ginger

> U labosu na Varteksu piše barem 8 dana bez terapije žejezom prije vađenja krvi za sve pretrage vezane uz Fe.


Je, znam to
Ja sam feritin vadila u Suncu i kad sam rekla da imam tjedan dana pauze, rekli su mi da je to ok za sve osim za feritin... E sad... A placala sam, u interesu im je bilo...

----------


## Mojca

Moj hematolog traži dva tjedna pauze.

----------


## splicanka30

Prije 4 mjeseca je moj nalaz feritina bio 7... Izvadila ga nakon 3 mj pijenjea Ferro sanol tableta (2x1) i sad je 55!!
Prije toga sam pila i Heferol,TARDYFERON fol,ali skoro nikakav pomak...

----------


## martinaP

Koji ferro sanol? Ima ih više vrsta. Di si ga nabavila i po kojoj cijeni?

----------


## Mojca

> Prije 4 mjeseca je moj nalaz feritina bio 7... Izvadila ga nakon 3 mj pijenjea Ferro sanol tableta (2x1) i sad je 55!!
> Prije toga sam pila i Heferol,TARDYFERON fol,ali skoro nikakav pomak...


ovo http://www.ferro.de/?

----------


## splicanka30

> Koji ferro sanol? Ima ih više vrsta. Di si ga nabavila i po kojoj cijeni?


http://i.ebayimg.com/t/ferro-sanol-duodenal-100mg-100-Kapseln-/09/!B97ls9QBWk~$(KGrHqYOKiIEzT6vcmOOBM7Mm2ZP0w~~_35.J  PG

A jedne mi je kuma poslala iz DE,a druge sam uzela u jednoj ljekarnoj na Dolcu... Mislim da su bile oko 280kn....

----------


## splicanka30

Vidim da mi link ne radi...
Uglavnom ferro sanol duodenal,100mg Hartkapseln

----------


## Mojca

Ovo? 
http://www.apotheke.de/ferro-sanol-d...-p-239881.html

----------


## splicanka30

> Ovo? 
> http://www.apotheke.de/ferro-sanol-d...-p-239881.html


Da  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

A kolika je bila pauza između zadnje tablete i vađenja krvi?

----------


## splicanka30

> A kolika je bila pauza između zadnje tablete i vađenja krvi?


Nisam 100% sigurna,ali definitivno više od 20 dana

----------


## Mojca

Dovoljno. Hvala ti.  :Smile:  
Sjajan rezultat. 

Meni se zgadila tot hema, ne mogu ju više piti, moram naći način da naručim ovo tvoje.  :Smile:  

Kako ti je padalo na želudac? Tko ti je odredio dozu od 2x1?

----------


## splicanka30

> Dovoljno. Hvala ti.  
> Sjajan rezultat. 
> 
> Meni se zgadila tot hema, ne mogu ju više piti, moram naći način da naručim ovo tvoje.  
> 
> Kako ti je padalo na želudac? Tko ti je odredio dozu od 2x1?


Ja sam to sve malo na svoju ruku uzimala,jer me nitko nije shvaćao ozbiljno u vezi toga...
Tako da sam si sama odredila...
A ja sam pila navečer oko 21h i ok je bilo... Stolica je bila tamna,ali to je normalno...

----------


## Mojca

I ja bi tako, ne brini.  :Smile:  Hvala ti na iskrenom odgovoru. 
Šaljem vibrice za lijepu betu 02.12. 
 :Smile:

----------


## splicanka30

> I ja bi tako, ne brini.  Hvala ti na iskrenom odgovoru. 
> Šaljem vibrice za lijepu betu 02.12.


Hvala ti puno

----------


## sara10

> Prije 4 mjeseca je moj nalaz feritina bio 7... Izvadila ga nakon 3 mj pijenjea Ferro sanol tableta (2x1) i sad je 55!!
> Prije toga sam pila i Heferol,TARDYFERON fol,ali skoro nikakav pomak...


Heferol ti nije pomogao?

----------


## splicanka30

> Heferol ti nije pomogao?


A ne baš... Sa nekih 14 mi je podigao na 17...

----------


## sara10

Cure koje ste koristile heferol, da li ste imale tvrđu stolicu od njega? Ja inače nemam problema sa probavom, a pogotovo ujutro nakon kave, a odkad pijem hefereol (a pijem ga ujutro natašte čim se probudim) imam tvrdu stolicu (oprostite na izrazu).

----------


## Ginger

Ja nemam, zapravo imam vise nego urednu stolicu (dva put dnevno) otkako sam presla na njega
Al ja ga ne pijem ujutro, jer tad pijem euthyrox
Heferol pijem prije rucka - u uputama pise da moze i s jelom, ako tesko pada na zeludac
Meni ne pada tesko, al ga ne smijem zajedno sa euth.
Al probava mi se preporodila  :Grin:

----------


## Argente

Zatvor je jedna od glavnih nuspojava Heferola (i bilo kojeg drugog željeza). U manjem broju slučajeva moguć je i otvor  :Smile:  sve varijante su navedene u uputama, nije ništa zabrinjavajuće.

----------


## Mojca

> Ovo? 
> http://www.apotheke.de/ferro-sanol-d...-p-239881.html


Naručila sam. Javim rezultat za koji mjesec.

----------


## Ginger

> Zatvor je jedna od glavnih nuspojava Heferola (i bilo kojeg drugog željeza). U manjem broju slučajeva moguć je i otvor  sve varijante su navedene u uputama, nije ništa zabrinjavajuće.


Tocno
Meni se posrecilo  :Grin: 
Jer me i bez zeljeza u trudnoci zatvor ubija (sto je isto normalno u trudnoci)

----------


## mostarka86

žene moje, ja ne znam šta više da radim..feritin mi je 6, a ref.vrijednosti su od 10-100  :Sad:  imam herniju na želudcu, tako da ne smijem piti ništa od hemije, jer su to užasni bolovi u stomaku, a prirodnim pripravcima to popravljanje traje...i traje...i nikako da se podigne. a na operaciju endometrioze i septuma bi trebala za 10 dana  :Sad:  imate li ikakav savjet?

----------


## spodoba

> žene moje, ja ne znam šta više da radim..feritin mi je 6, a ref.vrijednosti su od 10-100  imam herniju na želudcu, tako da ne smijem piti ništa od hemije, jer su to užasni bolovi u stomaku, a prirodnim pripravcima to popravljanje traje...i traje...i nikako da se podigne. a na operaciju endometrioze i septuma bi trebala za 10 dana  imate li ikakav savjet?


s takvom vrijednoscu si kandidat za infuziju. obzirom na tako losu vrijednost, pitam se da li bi imalo smisla odgoditi OP dok se rezerve ne popune? kroz zahvat se opet jos krvi izgubi..
a da probas razlicite preparate? neki su bolje, neki lose podnosljiviji. istina da bi se zeljezo trebalo na taste uzeti, ali mozda da kad uzmes tabletu ipak nesto pojedes, tipa kriskicu kruha s necim?

od prirodnih stvari mozes probat sa sokom od cikle, pola litre dnevno. osim toga crveno meso..no to i sama znas..

----------


## Mojca

Čula sam da ima i željeza koje se daje inteavenozno ili intramuskularmo, pitaj hematologa ili liječnike u bolnici. Uz takav feritin, ne vidim razlog da te odbiju.

----------


## mostarka86

e i ja sam to kontala, mislim da mi je ta infuzija šansa za oporavak. cveklu i sve te varijante sa cveklom pijem već dugo, i bude mi bolje, međutim, dovoljna je jedna moja menstruacija da sve što sam popravila ode u tih par dana. (npr.željezo mi prije M bude 14, poslije M 6. velike odljeve imam zbog endometrioze  :Sad:  ).

----------


## martinaP

> Naručila sam. Javim rezultat za koji mjesec.


Kako i gdje si naručila? Može i na pp.

----------


## Mojca

> e i ja sam to kontala, mislim da mi je ta infuzija šansa za oporavak. cveklu i sve te varijante sa cveklom pijem već dugo, i bude mi bolje, međutim, dovoljna je jedna moja menstruacija da sve što sam popravila ode u tih par dana. (npr.željezo mi prije M bude 14, poslije M 6. velike odljeve imam zbog endometrioze  ).


Pusti ciklu... Od hrane ti jedino konjsko meso može pomoći... 




> Kako i gdje si naručila? Može i na pp.


Preko frendice koja je bila na službenom putu u Njemačkoj.

----------


## crvenkapica77

trazi infuziju  ,  meni nisu  dali  za  10   zbog  dobrog  zeljeza,  ....

moja  probava  je   odlicna,  nikakvih problema  ali ja nekako mislim to  je do  vitamin  c  kojeg uzimam  uz  ferum  lek
jel  uzimate   vi uz  heferol  vitamin c  ?

konjsko meso ?  ja neznam  sta bi se   moralo  desit  da  probam  konja   :Sad:

----------


## mostarka86

sutra ću kod dr.pa ću tražiti, pa ću vidjeti da li sam uspjela dobiti išta... hvala vam na savjetima.

----------


## Argente

mostarka, samo da znaš- infuzija željeza ti nije jednokratna, ja sam išla desetak puta kroz mjesec dana
a i nakon toga mi je željezo značajno poraslo, ali feritin ne
i morala sam nastaviti s Heferolom još mjesecima baš zbog punjenja zaliha

eto, takvo je bilo moje iskustvo, nadam se da će i za tebe naći neko rješenje

----------


## neuma

Pozdrav svim curama na ovom forumu  :Bye: 

Trebala bih savjet dok ne dodjem do svog doktora  :Smile: 

Uglavnom zeljezo mi je nisko, uibc mi je povisen kao i tibc, takodjer eritrociti su mi poviseni
                   referentne vrijednosti

Fe 5,1 L .... 8,0-30,0
UIBC 70,4 H .... 26-59
TIBC 75,5 H .... 49-75

vadila sam danas feritin i on mi je 4,0 a referentna vrijednost je od 15,0 - 150, sto je isto ocigledno ispod granica. Pa sam sad malo svrljala po forumu, sutra idem doktoru na redovnu kontrolu (inace sam bolovala od non hodgkinog pa je to redovna kontrola), i procitala sam sve stranice.

Pošto sam ja ovako odbojna prema bolnicama  :Smile:  zanima me ako se prima infuzija onda se neostaje u bolnici vec se primi i ide doma ? Znam da je glupo pitanje za osobu mojih godina, ali jednostavno sam istraumatizirana bolnicama.
Procitala sam vase savjete za prehranu, inace sam vegeterijanka no nasla sam ponesto i za sebe. Hvala vam puno na ovom forumu i postovima!

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  kad  ste  pile   ferum  lek ili heferol  ili nesto  drugo  jeste  prekidale  pijenje  za  vrijeme  stimulacije,ivf,  imal  to kakve  veze   ?

----------


## Argente

Ne, nema veze, samo pij.

----------


## Argente

neuma, sori, tek sad vidim tvoj post. Ja sam infuziju primala u dnevnoj bolnici, pol sata pa odeš doma.

----------


## mostarka86

Meni kaže moja "draga" dr.da mi infuzija željeza nije potrebna. Da mi je feritin nizak zbog upale, ili čak i ove endometrioze koju imam. Dala mi feroglobin, kao, on je najblaži od svih preparata za želudac. Poslije druge tablete sam se previjala od bolova, mislila sam da će mi puknuti želudac. Naravno, nema šanse da uspijem to opet popiti. Ostaje mi samo da udaram glavom kroz zid.

----------


## martta

kod kojeg dr. ste išle u vezi ferritina??
opće prakse ili transfuziolog?
nailazim na pisanje i jednog i drugog dr. pa ne znam kome da se obratim i koje u biti pretrage trebam obaviti: ferritin, B12,  željezo, TIBC, UIBC, transferin? kks? (iako ništa ne razumijem te kratice, ali nije bitno  :Smile:

----------


## hulija

Za nizkoto zelezo jas piev pokraj heferol znaci eden mesec posle drugiot mesec piev seme od kopriva edna lazicka I domasen med edna lazicka nasabajle na gladno I doktorite se cudea sto bilo toa sto bilo pojako od lekovite za zelezo

----------


## Argente

> kod kojeg dr. ste išle u vezi ferritina??
> opće prakse ili transfuziolog?
> nailazim na pisanje i jednog i drugog dr. pa ne znam kome da se obratim i koje u biti pretrage trebam obaviti: ferritin, B12,  željezo, TIBC, UIBC, transferin? kks? (iako ništa ne razumijem te kratice, ali nije bitno


Hematolog.
Kasnije sam užicala uputnicu od opće prakse.
Oni su mi sami pisali što treba, s tim da ja nikad nisam vadila B12 (nisam ni pitala, a oni sami nisu tražili).

----------


## Mojca

> kod kojeg dr. ste išle u vezi ferritina??
> opće prakse ili transfuziolog?
> nailazim na pisanje i jednog i drugog dr. pa ne znam kome da se obratim i koje u biti pretrage trebam obaviti: ferritin, B12,  željezo, TIBC, UIBC, transferin? kks? (iako ništa ne razumijem te kratice, ali nije bitno


Hematologu se javi. Ili ako možeš, izvadi feritin privatno, mislim da je 150 kn. 

Željezo u apsorpciji troši B12, pa ga zato nije loše provjeriti prije i po potrebi uzimati dok traje terapija željezom, ne nužno u isto vrijeme. 
Osim toga željezo se lakše apsorbira uz vitamin C, pa je dobro njega uzimati sa željezom, ja sam uzimala tablete za žvakanje od acerole.

----------


## hulija

Da I jas zemav I vitamin c zaedno so heferol

----------


## crvenkapica77

feritin   privatno  oko  80kn   ,  zajedno sa  zeljezom   oko  100kn  -110kn   ja  vadila

----------


## martta

hvala na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## martta

ah, moji brzi prsti  :Smile: 
htjela sam pitati:hematolog je transfuziolog? 
jer ja sam išla transfuzilogu zbog hemofilije odn. da dobijem injekcije heparina?

----------


## crvenkapica77

hematolog je jedno  a  transfuziolog drugo,  ugl.  mislim da  oba  mogu dati  heparin  za  trombofiliju

----------


## sara10

Može li mi netko reći, ako dobrovoljno dam krv, da li će mi to sniziti feritin?

----------


## sara10

Crvenkapice nisam još kontrolirala feritin, tek sam jučer prestala sa heferolom (pila ga 2 mjeseca) i sad ću napravit pauzu od  2-3 tjedna i onda ga kontrolirat. Jesi ti kontrolirala svoj feritin prije ovog dobitnog postupka?
Zanima me mogu li vadit krv za feritin kad budem počela sa stimulacijom, hoće  li to šta utjecat na nalaz feritina?

----------


## spodoba

> Može li mi netko reći, ako dobrovoljno dam krv, da li će mi to sniziti feritin?
> 
> Zanima me mogu li vadit krv za feritin kad budem počela sa stimulacijom, hoće  li to šta utjecat na nalaz feritina?


vjerovatno da do neke mjere. negdje sam citala da zenama koje redovito idu na dobrovoljno davanje krvi (a imaju menstruaciju) se preporucuje godisnja kura substituiranja zeljeza. stoga zakljucjem da se rezerve ipak snize.

stimulacija ti ne utjece na razinu feritina.

----------


## crvenkapica77

nisam  vadila  sara  prije  ivf  feritin,  zadnji put  sam vadila  u 11mj  i to je to,  kontam  vadit   slijedeci  tjedan  a  opet  ne znam  kako cu   ,,, 
 on  mora  nataste  jelda  ?? 
 a  meni  je  ujutro   muka   kako cu  izdrazat   1  i pol  do splita voznje    bez  da  jedem   :Undecided:

----------


## spodoba

feritin ne moras vaditi na taste..osim ako mislis smazati debeli steak  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

*Spodoba* hvala na informacijama, to sam i pretpostavljala da bi davanje krvi utjecalo na smanjenje razine željeza, ipak tu ode dosta krvi. Samo ja ne dajem često (2 put godišnje), al definitvno neću sada kad sam u postupcima.
*Crvenkapice* što si ti ono koristila za feritin, neku terapiju ili samo dodatak prehrani? mislim da ne moraš biti skroz natašte, al ipak nemoj nešto premasno kako spodoba reče.

----------


## crvenkapica77

uzimala sam   ferumlek  samo  2x1  i  jos  uzimam   :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

> *Spodoba* hvala na informacijama, to sam i pretpostavljala da bi davanje krvi utjecalo na smanjenje razine željeza, ipak tu ode dosta krvi. Samo ja ne dajem često (2 put godišnje), al definitvno neću sada kad sam u postupcima.
> *Crvenkapice* što si ti ono koristila za feritin, neku terapiju ili samo dodatak prehrani? mislim da ne moraš biti skroz natašte, al ipak nemoj nešto premasno kako spodoba reče.


to za steak ne kazem zbog masnoce vec  zbog kolicine zeljeza  :Smile: 
a sto se darivanja krvi tice - ako je tvoja razina feritina dobra, ne govori nista protiv darivanja - uz suplementiranje zeljeza 1-2 godisnje odredjeni period. ne znam kako se to zove na hr, no aderlass (otpustanje krvi) je jako zdravo u stvari. u slucaju da je feritin u redu, onda nije lose u pauzi izmedju postupaka darivati krv..
darivanje krvi je problematicno kod onih cije su rezerve feritina tako i tako lose i(li) se bore s malokrvnosti, a to ne znaju. doduse, barem ovdje se hemoglobin cekira pred svako darivanje.

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo   moj  feritin je   sada  69   ,  za ne povjerovati   ....zeljezo i dalje  stoji  22   
zadnji feritin vadjen  u 11mj  bio  17  
sta sada  ?  smanjiti  ferumlek na  1x1  ili  prestat  uzimat   ?  
napominjem da  nisam radila pauzu   nikakvu   jer sam trudna  i  nisam  smjela...

----------


## spodoba

> evo   moj  feritin je   sada  69   ,  za ne povjerovati   ....zeljezo i dalje  stoji  22   
> zadnji feritin vadjen  u 11mj  bio  17  
> sta sada  ?  smanjiti  ferumlek na  1x1  ili  prestat  uzimat   ?  
> napominjem da  nisam radila pauzu   nikakvu   jer sam trudna  i  nisam  smjela...


nastavi uzimati kao i do sada jer se rezerve u trudnoci brze trose..moj je npr na pocetku t bio oko 80..do 20.tt se srozao na 20

----------


## crvenkapica77

a jeli,  znaci i dalje  2x1

----------


## spodoba

da..nastavi tako

----------


## Mojca

Ja u trudnoći nisam uzimala željezo, bilo mi je bolje nego prije trudnoće. Hematolog se tome nije čudio. 

Ja bi se konzultirala s liječnikom.

----------


## martinaP

> evo   moj  feritin je   sada  69   ,  za ne povjerovati   ....zeljezo i dalje  stoji  22   
> zadnji feritin vadjen  u 11mj  bio  17  
> sta sada  ?  smanjiti  ferumlek na  1x1  ili  prestat  uzimat   ?  
> napominjem da  nisam radila pauzu   nikakvu   jer sam trudna  i  nisam  smjela...


Logično je, jer nemaš menstruaciju. Ja bih konzultirala liječnika oko (barem) smanjenja na 1x1.

----------


## martta

moj feritin 81.5, (ref.vrije. od 10-120) tako da mislim da je to sasvim zadovoljavajuće za t.? 
B12 mi je 209 (ref.vrij. od 138-652) možda nije sjajan?

pauzirala od uzimanja vitamina (multivitamin ima željezo u sebi) oko 14 dana prije vađenja krvi, valjda je to bilo dovoljno?

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da je to sve ok.

----------


## sara10

> uzimala sam   ferumlek  samo  2x1  i  jos  uzimam


Crvenkapice jel ferumlek ide na uputnicu ili ne?

----------


## crvenkapica77

Ide na recept

----------


## sweety

Slučajno sam naišla na tekst, pa evo ako zatreba da se nađe...

Zanimljivo štivo za one koje vole čeprkat po tematici  :Wink: 

http://eatingoffthefoodgrid.blogspot...s-iron-go.html

----------


## sara10

Meni feritin 39 nakon 2 mjeseca terapije heferolom, bio je 20. Sigurno će mi dr. dati još jednu turu terapije da se feritin još digne. A punkcija mi je u subotu. Jel mislite da je ova vrijednost od 39 zasad ok s obzirom da sam u postupku i transfer će bit brzo?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma   naravno   da  je ok sara  ,   tko zna   koliki   je meni bio  kad  sam   usla u postupak  mozda  tako  nesto,  samo nastavi piti   i dalje   i  sretno   :Wink:   bitno  da  je  narastao 

ja   nikako  ne mogu vjerovat   da je meni  sa  ferumlek   za  sa  manje  od  3mj   od  10  do  69  dosao

----------


## Frćka

Sara, meni bio 29 cca tjedan dana prije transfera kad je bila trudnoća!Sretno! :Wink:

----------


## bella77

gdje se može vaditi feritin na uputnicu, a da se ne mora naručivati? Danas sam bila na transfuziji pa su rekli da oni to ne rade...

----------


## lavko

Iako je tema feritin i fertilnost, ja bih rekla koju o feritinu i trudnoći budući da sam zbog toga izgubila živaca par dana, a moram priznati da me ovaj topic nije utješio, naprotiv. Pa opet liječnici se nisu zabrinuli i zato pišem.
Ja sam u 15. tjednu trudnoće i u svaki mjesec vadim krv radi xy razloga. Na zadnjem nalazu feritin je bio šokantnih 7! Da, 7. Najprije sam prošla kroz ovu temu i zaključila da mogu samo čekat da izdahnemo i beba i ja. Nazvala sam doktora koji mi vodi trudnoću i koji je MPO doktor polovici ovog foruma tako da stručnost  nije upitna, koji mi je samo rekao da ne paničarim i da mi ništa neće biti i da ćemo početi sa željezom kad prestanu mučnine. Znači, čak ne ni odmah.
Ja sam svejedno paničarila i dalje i konzultirala primarnog ginekologa koji mi je isto rekao da pustim sad feritin, željezo je bilo dobro.
Ja sam tek ovih dana počela s Ferum lekom jer je željezo počelo padati, ali hoću reći da niti jedan od liječnika nije smatrao da sam u opasnosti, da je to nešto izrazito loše ili da se trudnoća neće održati zbog toga. Tako da...ja doista nemam znanstvene podatke o utjecaju feritina na trudnoću ali niam sigurna da je opravdan svaki strah zbog niskog feritina. Nadam se da neću poreći što sam rekla, i zapravo mi ostaje da vjerujem liječnicima tako da...nije sve u feritinu.

----------


## Mojca

E kad bi sve bilo u feritinu...

----------


## crvenkapica77

Ja te razumijem potpuno
Dok nisam otišla kod geneticarke nisam ni saznala da mi je feritin 10 , nikad ga nisam u životu vadila , po njenom on utječe na trudnoću,,, po MPO Dr to nije bitno ,,, meni za razliku od tebe željezo odlično, sad je i feritin super pijem ferumlek od 10 mj

----------


## kudri

skoro 2 godine pokušavanja. danas podigla nalaze. feritin na donjoj granici. nadam se da je to uzrok. u pon ću kod dr opće prakse po recept...

----------


## sara10

*kudri* a koliko točno ti je feritin? Donja granica je 40 (barem po mojoj med. genetičarki). Meni je prvi nalaz feritina bio 20, pa sam ga nakon prve terapije heferolom digla na 39 i nakon druge ture na 49.

----------


## Mojca

Cure, nije feritin presudan, moj je bio ispod 20... Bustajte da, ali nemojte se fiksirati za njega.

----------


## sara10

Znam ja to Mojca, pisale su ovdje cure koje su zatrudnile sa dosta niskim feritinom, eto i ti, al ja dok sam čekala između postupaka, računam da i to dignem, neće škodit....

----------


## theorema

Danas sam podigla nalaz feritina <5, ref 15-150
Iza sebe imam 3 neuspjesna stim postupka, 4 prirodna bez stanice (2 neovulacije, 2 nezrele js)
Procitala sam temu ali bih trebala dodatno objasnjenje kako feritin utjece i zasto? Jel moguce da je on uzrok kod mene?

----------


## barbozzy

Moram priznati da sada prvi puta čujem za feritin.
Rodila sam sa 21 (43 sada) sa sidopeničnom anemijom, mislim da zbog mladosti sam mogla sve podnjti lakše, iako sada kada se sjetim umor je bio prisutan 2 godine, neprekidno, ali u trudnoči nikakve simptome nisam imala, mučnine i sl.
Već duže imam željezo 6, 8 je donja granica, a moj dokrtor op.p. je stalno govorio da je to normalno. Inace sam vegetarijanac od 17 godine, ali i prije toga niti jetrica niti gomile soka od cikle i limuna nisu pomogle kao injekcije koje su na kraju price bile nužno zlo.
Ponovo sam ih primala prije 5-6 godina, injecije Ferritina u venu (kako to dugo traje) i željezo se podiglo brzo, brže od žvakanja tableta, borovnica i sl. stvari. Ali, koji je to umor, slaba koncentracija, slično stanje depresiji, a moraš raditi, ajme užasa. Kosa pada, nokti pucaju, ionako sam blijedoputa, ali sada sam kao zid, mogu se stopiti i postati nevidljiva. Nisam znala da željezo ima veze sa trudnocom, ne koristim zastitu hormonsku jer mi je uvijek škodila, ali već uzimam hormone za štitnjaču (hypo- navodno nasljeđena od majke).
Sada mi je željezo 5, te tražim ampulice da započnem pikanje ( ajme koliko traje, muka meni, muka sestri), ali koliko je škodljiva, utoliko je i brže oporavljajuće. A iskreno, osjećam se užasno, a i TSh- štitnjača koja je bila u redu i trebalo je 4 godine i dobitak od 25 kila, je sada loše. Organizam je krahirao. I to je to. Dugotrajan , polagani oporavak, po mogućnosti bez stresa jer to je uzrok svega. 
Iskreno, i dalje ne znam što je feritin, ali pitati ću doktora sljedeći puta, ali ako je za trudnoću, više mi ne treba, ali mi je jasno zašto je važan ( fala dragom Bogu) nisam više zatrudnjela. Sa stalnim dečkom (samohrana majka 21 godinu već) ne koristim zaštitu osim prirodne, brojimo i testiramo se.
Vidim da je većini željezo prilično u redu, u feritin se ne kužim, ali i da pijem tablete koje bi pomogle podići Fe, ali sporije, prva menstruacija bi odnjelja sav trud.
Sretno svima s terapijama koje god vam osobno pašu, svaki organizam je zaseban i zna što mu paše, ne gubite vjeru, ali što si mlađi lakše je roditi jer tko čeka u današnje doba, šanse se smanjuju iza 35 godine uvelike ( dokazano na žalost).

----------

